# Where to get Meguiars (nikken) 3000 grit papers?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

As title, run out of my 3000 grit sheets and to me these were the best. Tried the starke ones but they just dont last as long or leave as fine a sanding mark.

Contacted meguiars UK and apparently they are discontinued. Anyone know where else to get them from?

Or better yet a good alternative?

Thanks.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-Sheets-...rs-3000-grit-/132568700178?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks, but £4 a sheet is just taking the p***. Those guys seems to be overpriced on most things


----------

